# Time frame for visa after medical & police checks?



## undertaker (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all

I am new to the forum. Kindly request someone to answer the following.

I have applied for skilled migration VE175 offshore(Civil engineer). My CO asked for my medicals & police clearence checks in Feb-2010. I completed my medicals & checks and submitted everything by Mid -March-2010. 

1) Can anyone tell me when I can expect to get my visa?
2) When the CO request for medicals & PCCs have they already finished with all the other checks, empolyment varification etc..?
3) What is the possibility on scale of 100 to get the visa?
4) If spouse is pregnant but all medicals, x-ray completed do they put the case on hold?

Looking forward to some positive responses.


Thanks & regards

Undertaker


----------



## suegozza (Apr 7, 2010)

We submitted our medicals and police checks early March. We have been told 3 - 4 months by DIAC before they will finalise our visa.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

undertaker said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new to the forum. Kindly request someone to answer the following.
> 
> ...


I would hope that sue gets her visa a bit quicker than 3-4 months after being requested for medical and police checks and would have thought 1-2 months more normal with everything being OK.

There are however always going to be variations and of late Immigration has had many factors which could cause even more variation, some being stated on Client Service Charter .

A look at the time line thread - http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...time-line-skilled-work-visa-applications.html does not give a lot of info as many posters fail to come back and complete, but a couple there have taken a couple of months and a couple even less, the most recent, well less than a month.

Answer to your Q4. is no.


----------



## undertaker (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Will keep our fingers crossed.

Undertaker


----------

